# In anderen Runlevel booten?

## Gominik

Hallo

Ist es bei Gentoo eigendlich möglich in einen anderen als den "default" Runlevel zu booten. Wenn ich z.B. den Runlevel "console" erstelle, kann ich auch mit "console" am Ende der Kernelzeile nicht in diesen Runlevel booten, es wird immer default geladen.

Kann man da irgendwie was machen ?

Tschö

Gom

----------

## citizen428

Schau dir mal den RC-Guide an. 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/rc-scripts.html

Da steht das am Anfang erklärt. Ich quote dir hier mal einen relevanten Ausschnitt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The "boot" runlevel should be standard for most setups, and as the name denotes, is it the first runlevel that is executed at boot time. Next is "default" which, as its name implies, is the main runlevel executed after boot. Last is "nonetwork" which serves purely as an example.
> 
> The runlevels live in /etc/runlevels, in a subdirectory named after the runlevel; this subdirectory is filled with symbolic links to services that are owned by the runlevel.
> ...

 

Sieht also aus als läge die Lösung deine Problems in der /etc/inittab.

HTH,

citizen428

----------

## Lasker

 *Gominik wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Ist es bei Gentoo eigendlich möglich in einen anderen als den "default" Runlevel zu booten. Wenn ich z.B. den Runlevel "console" erstelle, kann ich auch mit "console" am Ende der Kernelzeile nicht in diesen Runlevel booten, es wird immer default geladen.
> 
> Kann man da irgendwie was machen ?
> ...

 

Was benutzt du eigentlich: Grub oder lilo?

Ich war ganz überrascht, dass es bei grub auch weiterhin (wenn man von lilo kommt) möglich ist, einen runlevel als Zahl zu übergeben.

Einfach an der grub - Eingabe 'e' drücken, dann Cursor auf die Zeile:

kernel /boot/bzimage root=/dev/hd.. und nochmal 'e' drücken.

Dann hinter /bzImage den runlevel eingeben (mit Leerzeichen), also z.B. .../bzImage 2 root=...

Dann nur noch 'Enter' und mit 'b' booten.

Runlevel 2 ist bei mir booten ohne Netzwerk und ohne X, runlevel 3 startet schon den Gdm (+Netzwerk).

Was ich noch rausfinden muss: Wie bekomme ich einen Runlevel ohne X aber mit Netzwerk?

Vielleicht ist das Posting von citizen die Antwort...

----------

## Gominik

Danke ich habs jetzt raus.

Grub und auch Lilo verstehen nur Runlevel 1-6, in der /etc/inittab kann man dann angeben, welche Nummer welchem Ordner unter /etc/runlevel entspricht.

Danke und Tschö

Gom

----------

